# 2018 Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet, Sunday, April 29, 2018



## pkleppert (Mar 10, 2018)

*          MICHIGAN’S*

*      ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW AND SWAP MEET




 

 

 

 *


        Sunday, April 29, 2018 will be the 38th Anniversary of the Biggest, Oldest, and the Best Antique and Classic Bicycle Show in the Nation.

          This annual one day event held at the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, 5055 Ann Arbor/Saline Rd. Ann Arbor, Michigan 48103 will host over 275 dealers from across the continent. There were over 10,000 bicycles at last year’s show.

$5 admission (kids 10 and under free), *Free Parking*, 8:00am-3:00pm


                       BIKE CORRAL IN BLDG “E”  only $10

                           $5 returned if it doesn’t sell by Noon


                  The $5 cost for the public to get into the Show includes a free door prize ticket. Prizes will be given away each hour. *This year a minimum of 4* *new collector bikes will be given away to some lucky winners*. You must be present to win. Extra tickets available.


* Our website is      www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com*

*Facebook is      annarborbikeshowandswapmeet*

         Thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert  Bikeshow@aol.com   248-642-6639


*Show Flyer Attached*,  PLEASE EMAIL TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2018)

Can't Wait! Always a great show!!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 2, 2018)

catfish said:


> Can't Wait! Always a great show!!!!



I'm getting excited for this, really looking forward to it.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> I'm getting excited for this, really looking forward to it.




Me too!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 2, 2018)

Getting closer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 3, 2018)

I meant to post in Memory Lane thread


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 3, 2018)

The best day to go to Ann Arbor is Sunday


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> The best day to go to Ann Arbor is Sunday




I agree.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 3, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> The best day to go to Ann Arbor is Sunday





Actually, Saturday night.
You can buy and sell, in line, while waiting.


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 10, 2018)

I hope that swap meet in Royal Oak Mi in September keeps growing as well.  That's a really nice venue.  Paul, you guys do a phenomenal job!


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Actually, Saturday night.
> You can buy and sell, in line, while waiting.




And dont for get the bonfire!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Apr 25, 2018)

Heading for Memory Lane and Ann Arbor. Will be wearing a 1950s Felt Fedora. CABER's introduce yourself if you see  me.


----------

